# DIRECTV Remote Booking - DBSTalk First Look (Now know as DVR Scheduler)



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Welcome to DBSTalk's First Look at DirecTV's Remote Booking.

Remote Booking is a feature of the HR20 (currently the only system to support it) and DIRECTV.com.

By logging into DIRECTV.com from any Internet based connection, you can schedule individual programs to record or queue a DIRECTV on Demand recording to start downloading to your system.

So... sitting at work and forgot about a show or just heard a promo? Login, click, and the systems do the rest.

So here you go... a quick introduction to DirecTV's Remote Booking

*Note:* Screen Images and usage described in this first look, may change before general release to consumers.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

To use Remote Booking you will need the following things:

An HR20 running a compatible software version
A DIRECTV.com username tied to your account with the HR20
A web browser compatible with DIRECTV.com

Now that you are all plugged in.... how do you do it.

Note: broadband internet connection to the HR20 is only needed for email confirmations, not for Remote Booking operation.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

*Step 1*: Login into DIRECTV.com.
Note: If you have DIRECTV.com remembering you, you will need to logoff and log back in. Even though DIRECTV.com remembers you, it doesn't automatically grant you access to secure items.

*Step 2*: Now that you are logged in, click on the yellow TV Listings button on the left side.
Tip: If you have never accessed TV Listings before you may want to take a few minutes to tweak the settings for your specific locale.

*Step 3*: Find a program that you want to record and click on it.
After clicking on it, the record should expand and look like this: DIRECTV TV Listings
_Note: the image is a little large. You may need to zoom in depending on the browser you are using_


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Now, if everything is working and is setup properly, you will see an option for RECORD.

Click on the Record button to setup the scheduled recording.

You will then be prompted with some options on how to go about scheduling it: Schedule Options/Confirmation

Clicking on Confirm will schedule the recording.

If there are no issues you will be shown a completion screen: Completed Screen

In a few minutes (could differ based on Internet speed, connections, etc.) check your HR20. In my test case it was not even 60 seconds before I checked.

Take a look at your ToDo list (or MyPlaylist if the show was currently airing): ToDo List


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

That is how it works for a broadcast show. So what about DOD?

Actually, it is identical. You just need to look somewhere else for the programs.

Let's go back to the listing screen shot: Listing

Look in the top right of the image. If you have DIRECTV on Demand active you should see "Go To DIRECTV on DEMAND". Click on it.

You will be presented with a list of the available DIRECTV on Demand shows. There are some options on filtering and making the list bigger but other then that...

The process is the same.

Find a show you want: OnDemand Listing
_Note: Image maybe a little large. You may need to zoom in_

Click on D to Download the program.

You will be prompted with a confirmation and completion screen: Confirmation

In a few minutes (if you don't have anything else downloading) your program will start to download. (In my test case this was about 60 seconds between the click and checking on HR20): Started Download


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Lastly, DIRECTV will send you a confirmation email when it has successfully communicated with your HR20: Email list

So that is about it.
Remote Booking. It might be a feature that you "giggle" at today, "I'm never going to use that".

But there will come a time when you will be thankful it is there. When you are running later than you expected, and the game is going to start, and you didn't set it to record...

*Note* Please remember, Remote Booking is current not available... but is comming soon
------------------


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

While I need to update a few screen shots...

The bulk of what was there when the first look was done...

Is still there today.... when the feature has now been enabled for the HR20 and the R15 platforms.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Current Discussion Thread:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=116340


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Ah.... someone pointed out to me (thank you), there is one major update to this:

The R15 is also supported.


----------

